
Rakudo Star 2012.02 out – and the focus for 2012.03 (Perl6) - draegtun
http://6guts.wordpress.com/2012/02/29/rakudo-star-2012-02-out-and-the-focus-for-2012-03/
======
draegtun
Link to official announcement: <http://rakudo.org/2012/02/28/rakudo-
star-2012-02-released/>

